# Baby Budgie jumping out of nest box every day



## ProudBudgieOwner

Hi guys hope you are doing well. Im a bit concerned of my baby budgie jumping out of its nest box every SINGLE DAY. The jump isn't high, i don't think he might have any injuries. The only thing im concerned about is that he jumps at night when i sleep so i put him back in the morning, will something happen if he's at the bottom of the cage for several hours, i put a soft material but still if someone can plz respond. Im becoming kinda paranoid and check the cage couple of times in the night if he jumped out, my brain needs sleep lol.
Thank you


----------



## StarlingWings

Does the chick have any markings or pulled feathers that may indicate abuse from his mother or father? Chicks could be pushed out by siblings or parents; I'm worried this may be the case. How many chicks are there?


----------



## ProudBudgieOwner

Theres only one and his parents are both very gentle to him, he doesn't have any
markings either.


----------



## FaeryBee

*How old is the chick? 
How high is the nest box?
Do you have prior experience in breeding budgies?
Is the chick fully fledged?
Do you have an Avian Vet?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## ProudBudgieOwner

He is 2 weeks old the jump is about 10 centimeters high. I do have a avian vet, and the parents are 3 years old. The chick seems to be fine and the parents are not ag gressive towards him.


----------



## FaeryBee

*I don't believe that 10 centimeters (4 inches) is too far for the baby to "jump". You might want to put a few layers of paper towels below the nest box opening to cushion the area for when the baby jumps.*


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree with FaeryBee; if it seems like he's otherwise fine perhaps he's just a very independent chick  How is he doing now?


----------



## ProudBudgieOwner

Sorry! I must've done the wrong measurement. He's doing fine now and has stopped jumping. I did still put a soft sheet at the bottom of the cage just in case. Thank you guys for following up with me. I will keep giving updates!


----------

